# Hard time of using Kindle Touch inside a waterproof case? Check out this video.



## TrendyDigital.com (Aug 28, 2010)

Kindle touch uses infrared touch-screen control at top of the e-ink Layer. This creates extra challenge in creating a waterproof case for it.
The touch screen seems to work well if there is enough air in the case when it is sealed. The air holds the waterproof surface away from the touch screen so that it works normally. Based upon this observation, we have developed some removable foam pads to keep the waterproof surface from the touch screen. This solution substantially enhances the touch screen interaction while the reader is inside a waterproof case. The pads can be installed and removed easily from kindle touch without leaving a trace.

Please check out this demo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GhKc6FgV3Y


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I just got the Trendy Digital case. Do these have to be purchased separately?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## TrendyDigital.com (Aug 28, 2010)

We just released these pads. These pads will be included in our new inventory without additional cost.
You only need these pads if your device is kindle touch.  For other kindle version, you don't need them.
If you have a kindle touch and have already purchased our waterproof case for kindle touch without these pads, please email us at [email protected] with info about where you made the purchase and the order ID, we will mail you a set without additional cost.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks! Sent you an email with my Amazon order # for the Kindle Touch TrendyDigital case!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

On your website, the covers with the padding cost $19.99 and those without cost $15.99.  How is that "without additional cost"?

Are trendy digital waterproof cases really waterproof if they get submerged or are they just water resistant?


----------



## TrendyDigital.com (Aug 28, 2010)

corkyb said:


> On your website, the covers with the padding cost $19.99 and those without cost $15.99. How is that "without additional cost"?


The 19.99 and 15.99 cases are two different designs. The 19.99 comes with padding at the back. This provides some bump protection. It also has a more durable and easily attached/detached neck straps.

For kindle touch, we will provide those removable pads shown in the video without additional cost for both designs. These small removable/reusable pads greatly improve the touch interaction as illustrated in the video.



corkyb said:


> Are trendy digital waterproof cases really waterproof if they get submerged or are they just water resistant?


These are waterproof cases. They are designed to protect the device if the device get submerged in water for a short period of time. Please do a proper test on the case and seal the case well if you anticipate this submerging might occur. Here is a video "Dunking Kindle Fire Sealed Inside TrendyDigital into Water". Please check it out.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm very glad to see you're addressing the problem, since the pouch was basically unusable with the Touch as originally shipped! Since I bought my Touch case via Amazon well before you guys "adapted" it, I'll be very interested to see how well your pads work versus my homemade one using closed cell foam. I found that a pretty hair-fine difference in pad thickness made a huge difference in performance, and that adding some rigidity behind the pad (in the form of plastic canvas) made a pretty sizable difference as well.

As for waterproof--mine was knocked into the tub about two weeks ago and came out fine. No dampness at all within the case. So yes, the added insurance of using this type of pouch has been well worth it...once I got it working with the Touch.

Contacting now to get my pads.


----------



## jimbobuk (May 8, 2012)

I just brought a kindle touch that arrived on Friday. I only really read in the bath so did a lot of reading up on which kindle would be best for this. This thread came up in my google searching along with others and videos. I ended up borrowing a friends and having a go with a freezer bag solution for water protection. I was convinced that i could make the touch controls work.

Having finally gotten my kindle, and my own waterproof case similar to the one shown in this thread I had great success making the case work well with the touch, without any attachments needed to be added to the kindle. I made a quick video showing the technique, so feel free to have a look here






http://youtu.be/3a7Vwzeqewo

The gist of it though is all you need to do is keep the bag really open as you seal it to trap some air in the case... once some air is trapped this stops the cover from touching the screen and making the touch inputs not work well, or at all.

I've read with this method for the first time last night, and whilst it was a bit iffy right at the corners of the screen (the moisture from the finger print annoyed me so i was trying to make it not be over the text of the book) it works perfectly fine.

It's even easier to do it with a ziplock freezer bag as their plastics are much lighter. The protection is probably much less though than the cover i have, or the trendy one already shown in this thread.

Have no fear though, you definitely can use the touch like this, and its absolutely fine!!

Happy reading!


----------

